# Atracting wild pigeons



## Granrey (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi,

I'm new on this forum and I live in Edmonton, Aberta (Canada). In my neighborhood there is a big flock of wild pigeons. You can see them on the roofs most of the time, I ignore where their nests are, since we do not have any building expept for our houses.

I have not seen them in a while, I guess because is being too cold lately (-20 to -40C). I have couple questions:

1) If I built a small loft like for 4 pairs and put food regularly, would some of them move in?

2) Do you think they simply migrate or they stay around during our cold months?

Thanks,


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Granrey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new on this forum and I live in Edmonton, Aberta (Canada). In my neighborhood there is a big flock of wild pigeons. You can see them on the roofs most of the time, I ignore where their nests are, since we do not have any building expept for our houses.
> 
> ...


**Probably not, they keep a distance from humans (assuming they are ferals) much the same as a wild species would do....

**I think they tend to stay around even during cold weather and aren't considered a migrating bird, we are ferals, correct?

fp*


----------



## Mighty Heart (Aug 29, 2008)

My experience with ferals is that they will come to food. The only problem is that you will get the whole flock and it will grow substantially each year. If you want to keep pigeons in a loft, get a pair to start and learn all you can through observation and then add to your little family. They are wonderful and loving pets if thats what you want. All of my pets are rescued feral rock pigeons with minor handicaps. Good luck.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

If you are waiting for them to come to the coop you built, for now they might not due to the cold weather but eventually one or couple of pairs will be there and settle-in...The best bet you can attract them to be in it is to spread some feed on top of the coop and one day some of them will come down and eat the feed, once they have an access to go in the coop they will start going in...I'm not sure about they want to stay unless they lay some eggs and plan to stay for a long time...Then you'll have yourself a feral pigeons...Good luck...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> If you are waiting for them to come to the coop you built, for now they might not due to the cold weather but eventually one or couple of pairs will be there and settle-in...The best bet you can attract them to be in it is to spread some feed on top of the coop and one day some of them will come down and eat the feed, once they have an access to go in the coop they will start going in...I'm not sure about they want to stay unless they lay some eggs and plan to stay for a long time...Then you'll have yourself a feral pigeons...Good luck...


that sounds good to me.....I have heard of feral pigeons hanging out in old barns before...if you build it they will come....that is if they find your feed....just remember the feed also will attract other critters too...I say go for it and if you can't attract any, get you some domestic flying breed of pigeon...


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

If you let them see you laying out the feed that might speed up the process a bit.


----------

